# Water damage on wall



## Rike (May 8, 2005)

Had a water leak in the garage and I've got a wall with some damage about 6 inches up the side. What is the simplest way to repair this? I don't want to just cover it up, so I'm going to have to tear down the sheetrock and replace it? It's an area about 4-6 inches high, about 6 feet along one wall.
The wall is just plain sheetrock, painted.


----------



## max (May 10, 2005)

Cut out the damaged part in a straight, even cut. Get yourself a couple sheets of sheetrock. You're gonna have to replace it, which means taping and floating too. No way around it. Luckily, garages aren't usually textured so you won't have to try to match the texture on it!


----------

